# Partage 3G / Tethering Ipad 2 3G



## jean__baptiste (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Après bien des recherches sur ce forum et ailleurs, je ne trouve pas réponse à ma question: comment partager ma connexion 3G de mon iPad 2 en iOS 5.1.1 (JailBreaké)?

J'ai donc remarqué qu'à la base, aucune option n'était possible.
En suite, j'ai lu qu'il y avait deux app (MyWi et PdaNet) dans Cydia qui pouvaient partager la 3G de mon iPAd vers un autre device, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Là, je m'en remets à vous: comment puis-je partager ma 3G (sous forme de wifi biensûr) sur mon smartphone par ex?

Bien à tous,

Jean Baptiste


----------



## jean__baptiste (31 Mai 2012)

Pour info, je veux que min iPad diffuse un wifi ayant pour source la 3G, vers un smartphone android. J'ai remarqué que PdaNet fonctionne avec un iPhone.... Donc le tethering sur mon iPad jailbreaké, c'est d iOS à iOS...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

jean__baptiste a dit:


> Pour info, je veux que min iPad diffuse un wifi ayant pour source la 3G, vers un smartphone android. J'ai remarqué que PdaNet fonctionne avec un iPhone.... Donc le tethering sur mon iPad jailbreaké, c'est d iOS à iOS...



Il faut que l'option soit activé chez ton opérateur (=que tu paies une option pour ça).


----------

